# A Tale of Two Dragons (OOC)



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 12, 2005)

_You have been called by a voice, a powerful spirit, to come to a small village. There you meet Sallahtuwlishion, an old dragon posing in the form of a human. She tells you of a disturbance in the east, caused by a wild brood of red members of her kind, all led by one Melniirkumaukrekon. You are to stop this family's tyranny any way that you can. And you will be greatly rewarded for you efforts._

*Players:*  Please post your character here.  I know some of my players haven't finished (I give you the benefit of the doubt, here) their backgrounds and other biographical info.  When you post here, have all that finished, please.  Any time your character changes mechanically, somehow note the change you are making (be it here, by email, or in the IC thread, I don't much care) and _then_ edit your original entry.  Please please please note *all* changes, no matter what the cause, no matter how minor.  Thank you.  I'd like to know about major biographical changes as well, but they aren't as important for me to approve.

*Alternates:*  Here is my current list of alternates, these people also have a spot reserved in the next game I plan on starting.

P0L
Tyrlaan
Kuld
Isida Kep'Tukari
Unleashed

*A Note:* Please refrain from any additional posting until all of these people have posted once.  This is for continuity and my OCD.

WampusCat43
Kaitlin
Krug
Ferrix
Harvey
Silentspace
Lefferts


----------



## Harvey (Apr 14, 2005)

*Penthar Danadin, Aglarondan Griffonrider*


```
Name: Penthar Danadin, Velskoon in the Aglarondan Army
Class: Paladin 5/Fighter 2/Aglarondan Griffonrider 4
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Chauntra
Region: Aglarond

Str: 18 +4 (10p.)    Level: 11       XP: 55,000
Dex: 10 +0 (2p.)     BAB: +11/+6/+1  HP: 101 (5d10+10, 2d10+4, 4d8+8)
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)     Grapple: +15    Dmg Red: 0
Int: 12 +1 (4p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 14 +2 (6p.)     Init: +0        Spell Save: 12+spell level
Cha: 14 +2 (6p.)     ACP: -3         Spell Fail: 25% (na for divine)

                     Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:               10    +9                                  19
    Touch: 10              
    Flatfooted: 19

                     Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                8      +2     +2  +12
Ref:                 5      +0     +2  +7
Will:                2      +2    +2  +6

Weapon               Attack      Damage                    Critical  Special
Lance of Bravery     +17/+12/+7  1d8+8 (3d8+24 w/ Charge)  20 x3     Mount, rider immune to 
                                                                     fear effects
Shatterspike         +16/+11/+6  1d8+4                     19-20 x3  +4 to sunder, 1d8+8 
                                                                     add'l pts to sunder
Silvered Greatsword  +15/+10/+5  2d6+5                     19-20 x2

Languages: Algarondan, Common, Draconic

Abilities: 
Aerial Evasion, Aura of Courage, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Divine Health, 
Fly-By Attack, Improved Mounted Combat, Lay on Hands, Shared Spells, Shared Saving Throws, 
Smite Evil 2/day, Special Mount (griffon), Turn Undead

Spells: 1st Level- 1
Spell Typically Memorized: Bless

Feats:
Mounted Combat (1st)
Ride-By Attack (1st human)
Spirited Charge (3rd)
Power Attack (6th)
Improved Sunder (1st fighter)
Combat Expertise (2nd fighter)
Greater Sunder (9th)*

*Greater Sunder [General, Fighter]
You can follow through on a sunder attack to smite a weapon’s wielder.
Prerequisites: Str 13, Combat Expertise, Improved Sunder.
Benefit: If you destroy an opponent’s weapon with the sunder action in melee combat, you 
immediately get a melee attack against that opponent as if you hadn’t used your attack for 
the sunder action.
From Dungeon #100

Skill Points: 56         Max Ranks: 14/7
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Diplomacy                  5    +2    +2    +9      (synergy w/ Knowledge Nobility)
Handle Animal              7    +2          +9
Heal                       8    +2    +2    +10/+12 (w/ Healer's Kit)
Knowledge (nobility)       5    +1          +6
Knowledge (religion)       7    +1          +8
Ride                      14    +0    +1    +15     (+2 synergy w/ Handle Animal, +2 military 
                                                     saddle, -3 AC penalty)
Spot (cc)                  5    +2          +7

Equipment:                    Cost  Weight
Aglarondan Armor*         14,500gp   25lb
Belt Pouch                     1gp  0.5lb
Explorer's Outfit             ----    5lb
Glove of Storing          10,000gp   ----
Healer's Kit                  50gp    1lb
Lance of Bravery          30,310gp   10lb (usually in glove of storing)
Noble's Jewelry              100gp   ----
Scroll of Silence             ----   ---- (free regional equipment)
Scroll of Spiritual Weapon    ----   ---- (free regional equipment)
Shatterspike               4,315gp    4lb
Signet Ring of Griffonriders   5gp   ----
Wand of Cure Light Wounds    750gp   ----
Waterskin                      1gp    4lb 

* a +1 called mithril full plate armor (made up the name)

Total Weight: 39.5/49.5lb      

                           Lgt    Med    Hvy    Lift   Push
Max Weight:                100lb  200lb  300lb  600lb  1500lb

Age: 35
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 190lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
Skin: White

Regalclaw the Griffon: 
Large Magical Beast; HD 11d10+33; HP 116; Init +3; Spd 40 ft, 90 ft fly; AC 
24, touch 12, flat-footed 21; Base Atk +11; Grp +19; Atk Bite +16 melee 
(3d6+5); Full Atk Bite +16 melee (3d6+5), 2 claws +13 melee (1d4+2); Space/
Reach: 10ft/5ft; SA Pounce, Rake (1d6+2); SQ Darkvision, Empathic Link, 
Improved Speed, Low-Light Vision, Scent, Share Spells, Share Saving Throw; 
SV Fort +10, Ref +10, Will +6; Str 20, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 7, Wis 13, Cha 8.
   Skills and Feats: Jump +8, Listen +6, Spot +14, Aerial Evasion, Fly-By Attack, 
Hover, Improved Evasion, Improved Natural Attack, Iron Will, Multiattack, 
Weapon Focus (bite)

Equipment:                    Cost  Weight
Bag of Holding Type II     5,000gp  25lb
Bedroll                        1sp   5lb (in Bag of Holding)
Blanket, Winter                5sp   3lb (in Bag of Holding)
Everburning Torch            110gp   1lb (in Bag of Holding)
Feed (7 days)                 35cp  30lb (in Bag of Holding)
Flint and Steel                1gp  ---- (in Bag of Holding)
Greatsword, Silvered         230gp   8lb (in Bag of Holding)
Noble's Outfit                75gp  10lb (in Bag of Holding)
Rations, Trail (7 days)       35sp   7lb (in Bag of Holding)
Saddle, Exotic Military       60gp  40lb
Torches (3)                    3cp   3lb (in Bag of Holding)

Total Weight: 294.5lb/304.5lb      
   in Bag of Holding: 67lb

Money at start: 487gp 5sp 2cp
Current money: 487gp 2sp 2cp

                           Lgt    Med    Hvy    Lift    Push
Max Weight:                399lb  978lb  1200lb  2400lb  6000lb
```

*Appearance:*
Penthar Danadin is a tall, lean, handsome man. He has long, flowing blonde hair frame his cherubic face. He has blue, piercing even, and sports a trimmed goatee. He seems to have an aura of peace and serenity about him. 

In casual attire, he tends towards wearing rustic clothing. He can always be found wearing his signet ring (a ring with an orange griffon on a yellowish background- the symbol of the aglarondan griffonriders) on his left ring finer and a what appears to be a simple leather glove on his right hand.

When geared for battle, he wears a sturdy set of full-plate armor, tinted in crimsons, oranges, and yellows. On the front of his armor, he bears the same symbolic griffon that is found on his ring. Across his brow he wears half-helm that bears the crest of his unit- markings which identify him as a member of Aglarond's seventh unit. A scabbard is stapped along his back, which seems to be designed to draw its weapon quite easily in one motion. Within the scabbard is Shatterspike, a brilliant crimson-pommelled longsword. He has what appears to be a wand tucked into a half-pocket at his left hip, and a worn, leather belt pouch on his right hip.

When mounted for combat, his lance of bravery seemingly appears from nowhere from his gloved hand. This heavy lance is obviously his weapon of choice, and is emblazoned with the aglarondan griffonrider symbol on the hilt.

By his side is Regalclaw, a majestic-looking griffon with bright red plumage. Those that dare to look Regalclaw in the eye see a spark of intelligence not seen in the common animal. Regalclaw shares his master's aura of majestry, and looks to have seen his fair share of combat.

*Background:*
Penthar Danadin was born in the year 1337 in the small city of Emmech. He is the son of a family that held a farm on the southeast outskirts of the city. Ever since he was a young child, Penthar dreamed of joining the Aglarondan army. When he was young, his would help his father Melin bring their goods for sale in the town, and Penthar would spend the day watching the troops marching thru the city. As he grew older and bolder, an adolescent Penthar would hang out around either the troops' tents asking questions or around the griffon stables feeding and grooming the majestic animals. Eventually, Penthar caught the eye of Araevil Darkeye, commander of the Aglarondan Griffonriders of Emmech, during one of Darkeye's inspection tours. After an inspirational lecture on duty and honor from Darkeye, Penthar convinced his father to allow him to join the Aglarond army. So in 1352, at the age of 15, Penthar became a squire in the Aglarondan army.

Over the next 5 years, Penthar served in the eighteenth unit of the Army of the Lion, Aglarond's first line of defense in Emmech. After training, it became evident that Penthar's strong belief in Chauntra (inherited from his father) gave him access to a host of abilities. becoming a paladin in Chaundra's service, Penthar served in Emmech until 1357. In 1357, the Year of the Prince, the Thayan army (Aglarond's primary enemy) attacked from the eatsern border, taking the cities of Escalant and Laothkund. Penthar, at this point in command of a squad of soldiers in the twenty-third unit, was send with his unit and five others to defend the eastern border. Penthar found himself in the midst of war for the next two years, figthing Thayan troops and fire elementals. At the war's end, Penthar found his courage proven, and was given the change to join Aglarond's fabled griffonrider forces. It was during this time that Penthar met Faelar, a sun elf travelling thru the combat to Yuirwood. Little did Penthar know that this was not the last he'd see of the elf.

Penthar served the defense of Aglarond and or Emmech for years, serving as a junior member of the griffonriders. In 1365, the Year of the Sword, the Thayan army marched on Emmech. Penthar found himself in the thick of the combat, and it was during one of these battles that, while on his new mount Regalclaw, he spotted a second Thayan force moving towards Shyvar Pass. Penthar reported his finds, and because of his quick-wittedness, Aglarondan forces from Glarondar meet this Thayan army and force them back. That same force came around through the Tannath Gap and took the Thayan army assaulting Emmech from behind. Emmech was saved; the Thayans were routed; and Penthar was rewarded for his heroism. At age 28, Penthar became the youngest griffonrider to be given his own command. Penthar once again came under the eye of Commander Darkeye, who watched Penthar's career thoroughly over the next few years.

From 1367 to 1371, Penthar served as commander of the seventh unit of the aglarondan griffonriders. Stationed at Emmech, Penthar eventually became Darkeye's right-hand-man. The two of them became friends, and would often discuss tactics and strategy on the Thayan army. When the Thayan's offered a truce, both Darkeye and Penthar were extremely sceptical, but complied with the Simbul's wishes.

Penthar's life took an unusual turn in 1372. One morning, Penthar was approached by Darkeye, who passed along orders from Lord Demelin, commander of the Aglarondan army at Emmech. These orders assigned Penthar to "detached duty" and informed him he was to report immediately to Hovor Seawind, the High Captain in charge of all of Aglarond's armies and the best griffonrider known to legend. Travelling to Aglarond's capital city of Velprintalar, Penthar presented himself to Seaward, who ushered him into the royal palace. Unknowing to Penthar, he soon found himself in the audience of Nerrol Hamastyl, High Steward of Aglarond, and the Simbul herself, the Witch-Queen of Aglarond. The Simbul explains the reason for Penthar's detached duty: she had a mission for him of the utmost secrecy. He was to travel to the Yuirwood and retrieve the Gem of Restonar from the Yuir ruins. Penthar gratefully accepted her quest, and fond himself en route to the Yuirwoods. Once there, he came across his old friend Faelar the sun elf. Faelar served as his guide, and Penthar successfully retrieved the gem with little worries. Penthar said his goodbyes to Faelar, and returned to Velprintalar.

Upon his return to the Simbul's tower, he was once again called upon by the queen. The Simbul relayed that soon Penthar would receive a calling, a voice in his head that would drive him on a quest. It is in Aglarond's, and the Simbul's best interest that Penthar follow the call. In fact, the Simbul also related to Penthar that he would meet back up with Faelar, and advised the two of them to travel together. Penthar, struck with awe, accepted his queen's request. He travelled to the Yuirwood in search of Faelar, and when he came across the sun elf, the two of them received the call from Sallahtuwlishion.

*For Reference:*
Aglarondan Griffonrider
Griffon


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Faelar Tarnruth
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 2/Divine Oracle 2/Elf Paragon 3/Master of the Yuirwood 3
[B]Race:[/B] Sun Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] Corellon Larethian

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1     [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 51,272
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 67 (6d8+2d6+2d4+22)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 30 +10    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +4 vs enchantments
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +3    +2    +0    +1    +1    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2   +2      +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +2   +4     +11
[B]Will:[/B]                      8    +1   +2     +11

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
longsword                 +6      1d8-1     19-20x2
longbow                   +8      1d8-1        20x3
ranged touch              +8          -           -

[B]Languages:[/B] Celestial, Chondathan, Common, Draconic, Elven, Giant, Orc, Sylvan.

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
  [B]+2 racial bonus on Listen checks[/B] (Elf racial ability.)
  [B]Ability Boost (Ex):[/B] Intelligence score increases by 2. (Elf Paragon 
feature.)
  [B]Automatic search check for secret or concealed door.[/B] (Elf racial
ability.)
  [B]Darkvision 60':[/B] Goggles of Night.
  [B]Domain Wizard:[/B] Faelar selects the Storm Domain as his arcane 
domain. Faelar automatically adds each new domain spell to her list of known 
spells as soon as he is able to cast it. These spells do not count against 
new spells known per wizard level. Faelar casts spells from his chosen 
domain as a caster of one level higher than his normal level. Faelar gains 
one bonus spell per spell level, which must be filled with the spell from 
that level of the domain spell list (or a lower-level domain spell that has 
been altered with a metamagic feat). Faelar may not specialize in a school 
of magic.  
  [B]Elfsight (Ex):[/B] +4 racial bonus on Search and Spot, low-light vision 
allows sight three times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, 
torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. Overrides elf 
racial ability. (Elf Paragon ability.)
  [B]Generalist Wizardry:[/B] At 1st-level and every new level, gain one 
extra spell of any level Faelar can cast. Also, Faelar may prepare one 
additional spell of his highest spell level each day, of any school. Faelar 
may not specialize in a school of magic. (Elf Wizard Substitution Level 
feature.)
  [B]Immunity to magic sleep effects[/B] (Elf racial ability.) 
  [B]Oracle Domain:[/B] +2 caster level for divination spells, and access to 
domain spells. (Divine Oracle feature.)
  [B]Pass without Trace (Sp):[/B] 1/day, affecting up to one creature per 
class level. (Master of the Yuirwood ability.)
  [B]Prescient Sense:[/B] As evasion, but works no matter what armor is 
worn. (Divine Oracle feature.)
  [B]Resist Enchantments (Ex):[/B] +4 racial bonus on saves against 
enchantment spells and effects, overrides elf racial ability. (Elf Paragon 
feature.)
  [B]Scry Bonus:[/B] +1 sacred bonus to save DC for divination (scrying) 
spells. (Divine Oracle ability.)
  [B]Trap Sense:[/B] +1, as rogue ability. (Divine Oracle feature.)
  [B]Uncanny Dodge (Ex):[/B] as rogue ability. (Master of the Yuirwood 
feature.)
  [B]Weapon Focus (Ex):[/B] Weapon focus longsword. (Elf Paragon feature.)
  [B]Work Menhir Circle (Yuirwood) (Su):[/B] Activate menhir circles scattered 
throughout the Yuirwood 4/day (1 per day per class level). These circles act 
as keyed portals (Chapter 2, FRCS), transporting users to any other circle 
of standing stones in the Yuirwood, or to the star elf demi-plane realm of 
Silde'yuir. Faelar must have knowledge of the destination he is trying to 
reach. Once activated, the portal remains open for 1 full round. During this 
time, any creature touching one of the menhirs is transported to the 
destination Faelar chose. (Master of the Yuirwood ability.)

[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness, Improved Initiative, Skill Focus (Knowledge-
Religion), Track

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 119        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6.5
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                 0.5cc   +10         +10
- small/detailed item    0.5cc   +10    +2   +12
- value by weight        0.5cc   +10    +2   +12
- small/detailed, by wt. 0.5cc   +10    +4   +14
Concentration               13    +2         +15
Craft Calligraphy            2   +10    +2   +14
Diplomacy                    8    +1    +2   +11
Hide                         0    +2    +5    +7
Intimidate                  10    +1         +11
Knowledge Arcana             5   +10         +15
Knowledge Local-Star Elf     2   +10         +12
Knowledge Nature             5   +10         +15
Knowledge Religion           8   +10    +3   +21
Listen                      13    +1    +4   +18
Move Silently                0    +2    +5    +7
Search                       9   +10    +4   +23
Sense Motive                 5    +1          +6
Spellcraft                  13   +10    +2   +25
- learn divination spell    13   +10    +4   +27
Spot                        13    +1    +6   +20
- in shadowy illumination   13    +1    +9   +23
Survival                 8+2cc    +1         +11
- above ground           8+2cc    +1    +2   +13
- tracking               8+2cc    +1    +2   +13
- tracking on ground     8+2cc    +1    +4   +15

[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
longsword                         15gp    4lb
longbow                           75gp    3lb
arrows                             1gp    3lb
wand of color spray              300gp    -lb  (CL 1, 20)
wand of lesser orb of acid      6750gp    -lb  (CL 9, 50)
+2 mithril buckler             5,015gp  2.5lb
headband of intellect +6       36000gp    -lb
goggles of night               12000gp    -lb
amulet of natural armor +1      2000gp    -lb
vest of resistance +2           4000gp    -lb  (as cloak of resistance)
robe of disguise                1800gp    -lb  (as hat of disguise)
cloak of elvenkind              2500gp    -lb
bracers of health +2            4000gp    -lb  (as amulet of health)
gloves of dexterity +2          4000gp    -lb
ring of protection +1           2000gp    -lb
boots of elvenkind              2500gp    -lb
explorer's outfit                 10gp    -lb
signal whistle                     8sp    -lb
spell component pouch              5gp    2lb
- augury focus                    25gp    -lb (set of marked tokens)
- divination component (x6)      150gp    -lb (incense)
- identify component             100gp    -lb (crushed pearl)
heward's handy haversack        2000gp    5lb
- boccob's blessed book        12500gp    1lb
- scroll of blink                375gp    -lb
- scroll of clairaud/clairvoy    375gp    -lb
- scroll of comprehend languages  25gp    -lb
- scroll of expeditious retreat   25gp    -lb
- scroll of fly                  375gp    -lb
- scroll of grease                25gp    -lb
- scroll of hold portal           25gp    -lb
- scroll of protection from evil  25gp    -lb
- scroll of shield                25gp    -lb
- scroll of tongues              375gp    -lb
- bedroll                          1sp    5lb
- blanket                          5sp    3lb
- candle x10                       1sp    -lb
- canvas (sq. yd)                  1sp    1lb
- case                             1gp  0.5lb
- chain                           30gp    2lb
- chalk                            1cp    -lb
- flint and steel                  1gp    -lb
- ink                              8gp    -lb
- lantern, bullseye               12gp    3lb
- lantern, hooded                  7gp    2lb
- mirror, small steel             10gp  0.5lb
- oil x10                          1gp   10lb
- parchment x10                    2gp    -lb
- rations x10                     10gp   10lb                    
- rope, silk                      10gp    5lb
- sack                             1sp  0.5lb
- sealing wax                      1gp    1lb
- soap                             5sp    1lb
- spade                            2gp    8lb
- tent                            10gp   20lb
- waterskin x10                   10gp   40lb
- everburning torch              110gp    1lb
- tindertwig x10                  10gp    -lb
- sunrod                           2gp    1lb
- masterwork calligraphy tools    55gp    5lb
- hourglass                       25gp    1lb
- magnifying glass                 5gp    3lb
- peasant's outfit                 1sp    2lb
- scholar's outfit                 5gp    6lb
- traveler's outfit                1gp    5lb
- mug                              4cp    1lb
- bottle of fine wine             10gp  1.5lb (for identify spell)
Hidden in the demiplane of Sildeyuir
- spellbook 1                     15gp    3lb
- spellbook 2                     15gp    3lb
Familiar                         100gp    -lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]17.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 28gp 6sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                26    53    80    80   400

[B]Age:[/B] 145
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gold
[B]Hair:[/B] Copper
[B]Skin:[/B] Bronze
```

*Terk, Weasel familiar:* Alertness, improved evasion, 
share spells, empathic link


*Appearance:* 

Faelar is a gold-eyed Sun Elf of handsome appearance and excellent health. While adventuring he wears a utilitarian explorer's outfit of earth-tone browns, greens and greys, and seems to disappear into the forest. He carries a longsword and a longbow, and moves with an easy grace. He has the look of a ranger about him. He sometimes utilizes disguises, both magical and mundane, while travelling, assuming a wide range of appearances, from a simple peasant, humble pilgrim, scholarly scribe, even an armored warrior. Faelar's movements are quick and graceful. He seems observant and keenly intelligent.

*Background:* 

Faelar was born and raised in the Sun Elf Fortress Home of Evereska, the last major settlement of sun elves left on Faerun. In the first few score years of his life, he saw few non-elves. He felt grateful to be under the care and protection of the Hill Elders, which allowed the citizens of Evereska to explore deep within the elven mysteries. As a young man, Faelar spent much of his time outside the city, communing with nature. In the daytime he would explore the great valley of the Fortress Home, harnessing the mythal's power to scale the twelve high hills and gaze out upon the world. To the east, stretching as far as the eye could see, was the Great Desert of Anauroch, home of the dread archwizards of Shade. To the south lay the Western Heartlands, where the scattered human city-states struggled to survive. To the west was the vast wilderness of the High Moors, filled with dangerous creatures. And to the northwest there were the Graypeak Mountains and The High Forest. Beyond that lay Silverymoon, which held the only other enclave of Sun Elves left on the continent. 

At night Faelar would study the stars, wondering what the future held for him. As he began to study wizardry, Faelar focused on reading the portents left by the Seldarine. Even after spending long days studying, he would continue to spend his nights communing with nature, and eventually gained the ability to read portents almost as well as the accomplished priests of Evereska.

Wishing to learn more of his elven heritage, he travelled to Evermeet and Silverymoon, exploring the breadth and range of the dying Elven culture. Curiosity led him east to the Yuirwood, where the Star Elves had retreated to the demiplane of Sildeyuir, long before the Moon and Sun Elves had retreated to Evermeet. The Star Elf foresters welcomed Faelar into their ranks, and taught him the secrets of the Yuir. Just as he did in the Sun Elves' Forest Home, Faelar felt the magic in the rich forests of the Yuir. Safe from scrying under the Yuirwood's leafy canopy, he has spent many years exploring the forest, its ruins, and the remnants of the great Star Elf society. He learned from the Masters of the Yuirwood how to utilize the circles of stone scattered throughout the Yuirwood and Faerun. The Yuirwood is his home, though he utilizes the stone portals and his own teleportation magic to travel often to the demiplane of Sildeyuir, his birthplace of Evereska, and the Sun Elf conclaves at Evermeet and Silverymoon.

Among his friends is Penthar Danadin, a human Griffonrider of Aglarond. Penthar visited the Yuirwood on a mission for the Simbul. Faelar acted as his guide, and helped him retrieve an ancient item of power from the Yuir ruins.

Recently Faelar finished a year of study, teaching and crafting at the Conclave of Silverymoon. 


```
[B]Notes:[/B]

Everything here is from WotC materials, all of it 3.5.
- Sun Elf is from Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, p 15. 
- Home Region is from Player's Guide to Faerun, p 21-22.
- Sun Elf vital statistics are from Player's Guide to Faerun, p 31-32.
- Elf Paragon is from Unearthed Arcana, p 35-36.
- Elf Wizard Substitution Level is from Races of the Wild, p 157.
- Domain Wizard is from Unearthed Arcana, p 57-58.
- Divine Oracle is from Complete Divine, p 34-36. Description of how Domains work for non-clerics is on p 20. The Oracle Domain is described on p 140.
- Master of the Yuirwood is from Unapproachable East, p 24-25.
- The Conclave of Silverymoon is described in Silver Marches, p 62.
- Fractional Base Bonuses (Unearthed Arcana p 73) are used to calculate BAB and saves.
- Evereska is described in Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, p 227-228.
- The Yuirwood and Sildeyuir are described in Unapproachable East, p 100-101.

[B]Region:[/B] Evereska. One of the three recommended regions for Sun Elves. 

[B]Levels:[/B]
1. Level 1 feat: Skill Focus Knowledge Religion
   Elf Paragon 1: Elfsight, resist enchantments
2. Wizard 1 (Elf Wizard Substitution Level): Generalist Wizardry, Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar
3. Level 3 feat: Track
   Elf Paragon 2: Weapon Focus Longsword, +1 level of wizard
4. Wizard 2:
5. Elf Paragon 3: Ability boost (Int +2), +1 level of wizard
6. Level 6 feat: Alertness
   Divine Oracle 1: Oracle Domain, Scry Bonus
7. Divine Oracle 2: Prescient Sense, Trap Sense +1
8. Master of the Yuirwood 1: Work menhir circle (Yuirwood)
9. Level 9: Improved Initiative
   Master of the Yuirwood 2: Uncanny dodge
10. Master of the Yuirwood 3: Pass without trace

[b]Ability Scores:[/b]
Str  8 (0 pts)
Dex 14 (4 pts, +2 enhancement)
Con 14 (6 pts, -2 racial, +2 enhancement)
Int 30 (16 pts, +2 racial, +2 elf paragon ability boost, +2 levels, +6 enhancement)
Wis 12 (4 pts)
Cha 12 (4 pts)

[b]BAB:[/b] +6 (+6-1/2: +1 Wizard, +2-1/4 Elf Paragon, +1 Divine Oracle, +2-1/4 Master of the 
Yuirwood)
[b]Init:[/b] +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
[b]HP:[/b] 67 (8+3+6+3+6+4+5+6+6+6+22)

[b]AC (with mage armor):[/b] 21, [b]Touch:[/b] 17, [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 21

[b]Fort:[/b] +9-5/6 (+2/3 Wizard, +1 Elf Paragon, +2/3 Divine Oracle, +3-1/2 Master of the Yuirwood, +2 Con, +2 resistance)
[b]Ref:[/b] +9-5/6 (+2/3 Wizard, +3-1/2 Elf Paragon, +2/3 Divine Oracle, +1 Master of the Yuirwood, +2 familiar, +2 Dex, +2 resistance)
[b]Will:[/b] +11 (+3 Wizard, +1 Elf Paragon, +3 Divine Oracle, +1 Master of the Yuirwood, +1 Wis, +2 resistance)

[b]Languages:[/b]
[b]Automatic Languages:[/b] Chondathan, Elven, Common. 
  Sun Elf Automatic Languages: Elven, Common, home region.
  Evereska Region Automatic Languages: Chondathan, Elven
[b]Bonus Languages:[/b] Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Orc, Sylvan.
  Sun Elf Bonus Languages: Auran, Celestial, Chondathan, Gnome, Halfling, Illuskan, Sylvan
  Evereska Region Bonus Languages: Auran, Draconic, Goblin, Giant, Illuskan, Orc
  Wizard Bonus Languages: Draconic

[b]Skills Ranks:[/b] 119
1. Elf Paragon 1:         (4+5)x4 = 36
2. Wizard 1 (Elf):        2+5     = 7
3. Elf Paragon 2:         4+5     = 9
4. Wizard 2:              2+6     = 8
5. Elf Paragon 3:         4+6     = 10
6. Divine Oracle 1:         2+6   = 8 
7. Divine Oracle 2:         2+6   = 8 
8. Master of the Yuirwood 1:  4+7 = 11
9. Master of the Yuirwood 2:  4+7 = 11
10. Master of the Yuirwood 3: 4+7 = 11

[b]Skills:[/b] 
Appraise +10 [0.5 cc ranks, +10 Int]
Concentration +15 [13 ranks, +2 Con]
Craft Calligraphy +14 [2 ranks, +10 Int, +2 competence (masterwork calligraphy tools)]
Diplomacy +11 [8 ranks, +2 Sense Motive Synergy, +1 Cha]
Hide +7 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +5 circumstance (cloak)]
Intimidate +11 [10 ranks, +1 Cha]
Knowledge Arcana +15 [5 ranks, +10 Int]
Knowledge Local-Star Elf +12 [2 ranks, +10 Int]
Knowledge Nature +15 [5 ranks, +10 Int]
Knowledge Religion +21 [8 ranks, +3 skill focus, +10 Int]
Listen +18 [13 ranks, +2 racial, +2 alertness, +1 wis]
Move Silently +7 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +5 circumstance (boots)]
Search +23 [9 ranks, +4 racial, +10 Int]
Sense Motive +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Spellcraft +25 (+27 to learn divination spells) [13 ranks, +2 Knowledge Arcana Synergy, +10 Int]
Spot +20 (+23 in shadows) [13 ranks, +4 racial, +2 alertness, +1 wis]
Survival +11 (+13 to track or in above ground natural environments, +15 to track in above ground natural environments) [8 ranks, +2 cc ranks, +1 Wis]

[b]Weapon and Armor Proficiency:[/b]
[b]Weapon Proficiency:[/b] All simple and martial weapons.
  Elf: Rapiers, longswords, shortbows, and longbows
  Elf Paragon: All simple weapons, rapiers, longswords, shortbows, and longbows
  Wizard: club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff
  Master of the Yuirwood Weapon Proficiency: All simple and martial weapons.
[b]Armor Proficiency:[/b] Light armor and shields.
  Elf Paragon: Light armor
  Master of the Yuirwood: Light armor and shields.

[B]Spells[/B]
[B]Spells Slots:[/B] 4+d/4+3+d/4+3+d/3+2+d/2+2+d/1+2+1+d
[B]Caster level:[/B] 9 (10 for Storm Domain spells, 11 for divination spells)
[B]Spell DC:[/B] 20 (21 for divination-scrying spells) + spell level 

[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
0-detect magic, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost (d)
1-charm person, feather fall, hold portal, identify, lesser orb of cold, mage armor, obscuring mist (d), true strike.
2-gust of wind (d), hideous laughter, invisibility, mirror image, resist energy, scorching ray, see invisibility, web.
3-dispel magic x2, divination, fireball, lightning bolt (d), ray of exhaustion.
4-black tentacles, dimension door, ice storm (d), polymorph, solid fog.
5-cloudkill, control winds (d), feeblemind, teleport, wall of force.

[B]Spellbook 1:[/B]
0-acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue.
1-alarm, charm person, disguise self, expeditious retreat, feather fall, grease, hold portal, identify, mage armor, magic missile, obscuring mist (d), protection from evil, shield.
2-augury, gust of wind (d), invisibility, mirror image, resist energy, see invisibility, web.
3-blacklight, dispel magic, divination, fireball, fly, lightning bolt (d), major image.
4-black tentacles, dimension door, ice storm (d), polymorph, orb of acid, scrying, solid fog.
Pages Used: 95 (1x19, +1x13, +2x7, +3x7, +4x7)

[B]Spellbook 2:[/B]
5-cloudkill, commune, control winds (d), dominate person, leomund's hidden lodge, secret chest, teleport, wall of force.
Pages Used: 40 (5x8)

[B]Boccob's Blessed Book:[/B]
[i]contains all the spells in spellbooks 1 and 2 plus:[/i]
1-comprehend languages, kauper's skittish nerves, know protections, lesser orb of acid, lesser orb of cold, true strike.
2-bear's endurance, cat's grace, create magic tattoo, darkvision, fox's cunning, hideous laughter, scorching ray.
3-bands of steel, clairaudience/clairvoyance, ray of exhaustion, secret page, suggestion, tongues.
4-fire shield, resilient sphere.
5-feeblemind, waves of fatigue.

[B]Storm Domain Spells:[/B] 0-ray of frost, 1-obscuring mist, 2-gust of wind, 3-lightning bolt, 4-ice storm, 5-control winds, 6-chain lightning, 7-control weather, 8-whirlwind, 9-storm of vengeance.

[B]Oracle Domain Spells:[/B]
[i]these spells can be learned as arcane spells[/i]
1-identify, 2-augury, 3-divination, 4-scrying, 5-commune, 6-legend lore, 7-greater scrying, 8-discern location, 9-foresight.

[B]Costly Material Components:[/B]
augury: Incense worth at least 25 gp.
create magic tattoo: Tattoo inks in appropriate colors costing at least 100 gp.
divination: Incense and a sacrificial offering appropriate to your religion, together worth at least 25 gp.
identify: A pearl of at least 100 gp value, crushed and stirred into wine with an owl feather; the infusion must be drunk prior to spellcasting.

[B]Costly Material Focuses:[/B]
augury: A set of marked sticks, bones, or similar tokens of at least 25 gp value.
scrying: A mirror of finely wrought and highly polished silver costing not less than 1,000 gp. The mirror must be at least 2 feet by 4 feet.

[B]Non-core spells:[/B]
bands of steel - Complete Arcane, p 98.
blacklight - Player's Guide to Faerun p 96. (Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p 67.)
create magic tattoo - Player's Guide to Faerun p 101.
kauper's skittish nerves - Player's Guide to Faerun p 95. (Magic of Faerun p 103.)
know protections - Player's Guide to Faerun p 95. (Magic of Faerun p 104.)
leomund's hidden lodge - Complete Arcane p 113.
lesser orb of acid - Complete Arcane p 115.
lesser orb of cold - Complete Arcane p 116.
orb of acid - Complete Arcane p 115.

[B]Cost Calculations:[/B]

[B]Bonus Items: [/B]
spellbook 1                       15gp    3lb
wand of color spray (CL 1, 20)   300gp    0lb
explorer's outfit                 10gp    -lb

[B]Costly Material Components:[/B]
augury: Incense worth at least 25 gp.
create magic tattoo: Tattoo inks in appropriate colors costing at least 100 gp.
divination: Incense and a sacrificial offering appropriate to your religion, together worth at least 25 gp.
identify: A pearl of at least 100 gp value, crushed and stirred into wine with an owl feather; the infusion must be drunk prior to spellcasting.

[B]Costly Material Focuses:[/B]
augury: A set of marked sticks, bones, or similar tokens of at least 25 gp value.
scrying: A mirror of finely wrought and highly polished silver costing not less than 1,000 gp. The mirror must be at least 2 feet by 4 feet.



[B]Items Purchased:[/B]
rapier                            20gp    2lb
longbow                           75gp    3lb
arrows                             1gp    3lb
ring of protection +1           2000gp    -lb (CL 5, Forge Ring, shield of faith)
signal whistle                     8sp    -lb
spell component pouch              5gp    2lb
- augury focus                    25gp    -lb (set of marked tokens)
- divination component (x6)      150gp    -lb (incense)
- identify component             100gp    -lb (crushed pearl)
spellbook 2                       15gp    3lb
- bedroll                          1sp    5lb
- blanket                          5sp    3lb
- candle x10                       1sp    -lb
- canvas (sq. yd)                  1sp    1lb
- case                             1gp  0.5lb
- chain                           30gp    2lb
- chalk                            1cp    -lb
- flint and steel                  1gp    -lb
- ink                              8gp    -lb
- lantern, bullseye               12gp    3lb
- lantern, hooded                  7gp    2lb
- mirror, small steel             10gp  0.5lb
- oil x10                          1gp   10lb
- parchment x10                    2gp    -lb
- rations x10                     10gp   10lb                    
- rope, silk                      10gp    5lb
- sack                             1sp  0.5lb
- sealing wax                      1gp    1lb
- soap                             5sp    1lb
- spade                            2gp    8lb
- tent                            10gp   20lb
- waterskin x10                   10gp   40lb
- everburning torch              110gp    1lb
- tindertwig x10                  10gp    -lb
- sunrod                           2gp    1lb
- masterwork calligraphy tools    55gp    5lb
- hourglass                       25gp    1lb
- magnifying glass                 5gp    3lb
- peasant's outfit                 1sp    2lb
- scholar's outfit                 5gp    6lb
- traveler's outfit                1gp    5lb
- mug                              4cp    1lb
- bottle of fine wine             10gp  1.5lb (for identify spell)
familiar                         100gp    -lb
 subtotal          2831.35 gp.

[B]Items crafted: [/B]
+2 mithril buckler              5015gp  2.5lb (CL 6, Craft Arms and Armor)
headband of intellect +6       36000gp    -lb (CL 8, Craft Wondrous Item, fox's cunning)
goggles of night               12000gp    -lb (CL 3, Craft Wondrous Item, darkvision)
amulet of natural armor +1      2000gp    -lb (CL 5, Craft Wondrous Item, barkskin)
vest of resistance +2           4000gp    -lb (CL 6, Craft Wondrous Item, resistance)
robe of disguise                1800gp    -lb (CL 1, Craft Wondrous Item, disguise self)
cloak of elvenkind              2500gp    -lb (CL 3, Craft Wondrous Item, elf, invisibility)
bracers of health +2            4000gp    -lb (CL 8, Craft Wondrous Item, bear's endurance)
gloves of dexterity +2          4000gp    -lb (CL 8, Craft Wondrous Item, cat's grace)
boots of elvenkind              2500gp    -lb (CL 3, Craft Wondrous Item, elf)
heward's handy haversack        2000gp    5lb (CL 9, Craft Wondrous Item, leomund's secret chest)
boccob's blessed book          12500gp    1lb (CL 7, Craft Wondrous Item, secret page)
wand of lesser orb of acid      6750gp    -lb (CL 9, Craft Wand, lesser orb of acid)
 subtotal          95,065 gp.

[B]Crafted Item Cost:[/B] 94,050 gp. (95,065 - 1,015)
[i]Items crafted at the Conclave of Silverymoon (Silver Marches p 62)[/i]
Tuition:            2,500 gp. (spend half time teaching)
50% crafting cost: 47,025 gp.
10% fee:            9,405 gp.
Spellcasting costs:    20 gp. (barkskin, 2 days x 1x10 gp)
Other materials:    1,015 gp. (mithral buckler)
 subtotal          59,965 gp.
Experience Cost:    3,762 xp.

[B]Scrolls Scribed:[/B]
- scroll of blink                375gp    -lb
- scroll of clairaud/clairvoy    375gp    -lb
- scroll of comprehend languages  25gp    -lb
- scroll of expeditious retreat   25gp    -lb
- scroll of fly                  375gp    -lb
- scroll of grease                25gp    -lb
- scroll of hold portal           25gp    -lb
- scroll of protection from evil  25gp    -lb
- scroll of shield                25gp    -lb
- scroll of tongues              375gp    -lb
 subtotal          1,650 gp.

[B]Scribed Scroll Cost:[/B] 1,650
  50% scribing cost:   825 gp.
Experience Cost:        66 xp.

[B]Spells Purchased:[/b]
[B]Spells copied from scroll at the Conclave of Silverymoon:[/B] (Silver Marches p 62)
- 1: 12.5 x 2            25 gp. 
- 2: 75 x 7             525 gp. 
   subtotal             550 gp.
[B]Spells copied from spellbooks:[/B] (PHB p179)
- 3: 150 x 6            900 gp. 
- 4: 200 x 2            400 gp. 
- 5: 250 x 2            500 gp. 
   subtotal           1,800 gp.

[B]Total Gold Cost:[/B]
Purchased items:    2,831.35
Crafting:          59,965.00
Scribing:             825.00
Spells:               550.00
                    1,800.00
  Total:           65,971.35

[B]Cash:[/B]
Base 66,000 - 65,971.35 = 28.65 = 28 gp, 6 sp, 5 cp

[B]Total Exp Cost:[/B]
Crafting:           3,762
Scribing:              66
  Total:            3,828
```


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 17, 2005)

*Zithran, Favored Soul of Kelemvor*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Zithran
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul
[B]Race:[/B] Aasimar
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Kelemvor

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 55000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +7/+2      [B]HP:[/B] 82 (9d8+28)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 20%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +5    +2    +0    +0    +2    27
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 25

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +2    +2    +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       7    +2    +2    +11
[B]Will:[/B]                      7    +3    +2    +12

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+2 Flaming Bastard Sword +12/+7  1d10+4     19-20x2
MW light crossbow        +10     1d8        19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Chondathan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Light 1/day, Darkvision 60', Outsider 

[B]Resistances:[/B] Acid 5, Cold 15, Electricity 5, Fire 10

[B]Feats:[/B] Eschew Materials, Augment Healing (CD), Spell Penetration, 
Mobile Spellcasting (CAdv), Weapon Focus:Bastard Sword

[B]Spells/Day:[/B] 6/8/7/7/6/4  [B]DC:[/B] 13+spell level

[B]Spells:[/B] Level 0 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Light,
    Purify Food & Drink, Resistance, Read Magic, Cure Minor Wounds
Level 1 - Lesser Vigor (CD), Resurgence (CD), Remove Fear, Divine Favor, 
    Detect Undead, Inflict Light Wounds
Level 2 - Cure Moderate Wounds, Silence, Inflict Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, 
    Wave of Grief (CD), Bull's Strength
Level 3 - Mass Resist Energy (CArc), Dispel Magic, Vigor (CD), Wrack (CD), 
    Searing Light
Level 4 - Recitation (CD), Cure Critical Wounds, Freedom of Movement, Poison
Level 5 - Slay Living, Spell Resistance, Righteous Might

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 26       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Heal                       5    +3          +8
Concentration             13    +2          +15
Diplomacy                  4    +5   +2     +11
Sense Motive               4    +3          +7
Listen                     0    +3   +2     +5
Spot                       0    +3   +2     +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+2 Flaming Bastard Sword  18335gp   6lb
+4 Chain Shirt  16250gp   25lb
+3 Heavy Wooden Shield 9157gp  10lb
Ring of Protection +2 8000gp   -lb
Cloak of Resistance +2 4000gp 
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000gp -lb
Bag Of Holding II 5000gp  25lb (in backpack)
Silver Holy symbol of Kelemvor 25 gp 1lb
Backpack 2gp 2lb
Waterskin 1gp 4lb  (in bag of holding)
2 days rations 1 gp 2 lb  (in bag of holding)
MW light crossbow 335 gp 4lb
20 bolts 2gp 2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]81lb      [B]Money:[/B] 892gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43   86   130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 31
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] White
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* At first glance, Zithran appears to be an old farmer. His typical traveling
garb includes a straw hat and workmanlike boots. His white hair gives the impression of age,
and his countenance is usually placid. But a second glance allows the viewer to notice the
arms and armor on Zithran's body and that he is not as old as he looks at first glance. He
almost seems more than human, although the typical viewer can't quite put his finger on
why.

In demeanor, Zithran is normally calm, even in the face of danger. Undead are about the
only thing that can provoke Zithran to anger as they are an abomination in the eyes of
Kelemvor.

*Background:* Zithran comes from Baldur's Gate in the Western Heartlands, where his 
family serves in a temple to Kelemvor. Noone in his family knows where the celestial blood
that flows through Zithran's veins came from, but it is clear from his powers that Kelemvor
has interest in him.

Zithran travels north-western Faerun, providing the services of Kelemvor as needed. He 
searches out undead and destroys them, if possible. In search of knowledge about his
ancestry he has visited places of learning and asked questions of diviners, but no help has
been forthcoming yet. He believes if he continues on his path without straying, that
Kelemvor will grant him the knowledge that he seeks.

Along his travels, Zithran has made an enemy of a priest of Cyric named Drav. Drav has
made a vow that he will attack Zithran on sight, because of the problems between the
two.


----------



## Kaitlin (Apr 19, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Raena Celeste Everglade
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue/Fighter/Shadowdancer
[B]Race:[/B] Strongheart Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] True Neutral
[B]Region:[/B] The Western Heartlands
[B]Deity:[/B] Mask

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 11:5/2/4 [B]XP:[/B] 55,100
[B]Dex:[/B] 22 +6 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +8.75      [B]HP:[/B] 63 (5d6+2d10+4d8)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ~/~
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] ~
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] ~
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +4    +6    +1    +1    +3     32
[B]Touch:[/B] 20              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 32

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +0          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                     7(1/6) +5          +12
[B]Will:[/B]                    3(2/3) -1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack       Damage     Critical  Range  Type[/B]   
+1 Rapier                 +16/+11    1d4+1      18-20/x2    ~    P
+1 Dagger                 +16/+11    1d3+1      19-20/x2   10'   P/S

+1 Rapier                 +14/+9     1d4+1      18-20/x2    ~    P
  & +1 Dagger               +13      1d3+1      19-20/x2    ~    P/S

Dagger (thrown)           +16/+11    1d3        19-20/x2   10'   P
+1 Longbow                +16/+11    1d6+1         x3      100'  P
Light Mace                +15/+10    1d4           x2       ~    B

[B]Languages:[/B] Chondathan, Halfling, Common, Draconic, Gnome
[B]Abilities:[/B]
[B]Strongheart Halfling Traits:[/B]
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Move Silently, and Listen
1 Extra feat @ L1
+2 morale bonus to saving throws vs. fear effects
+1 racial bonus to attack rolls with slings and thrown weapons

[B]Rogue Abilities:[/B]
Sneak Attack +3d6
Trapfinding (Can find traps of DC>20)
Evasion (Take no damage on a successful Ref save vs. effects that deal half damage)
Trap sense +1 (+1 to Ref saves vs. traps, +2 AC to attacks vs. traps)
Uncanny Dodge (Retain Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed)

[B]Shadowdancer Abilities:[/B]
Hide in Plain Sight (Hide even when being observed as long as a shadow is w/in 10')
Darkvision 60'
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked except by rogues of L13 or higher)
Shadow Illusion ([i]Silent image[/i] 1/day using shadows)
Summon Shadow (Shade companion, see below)
Shadow Jump 20' ([i]Dimension door[/i] between shadows, 10' increments)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Dodge (Strongheart feat) (+1 AC vs. selected foe)
Mobility (L1) (+4 AC on AOOs when moving through threatened areas)
Quick Draw (Ftr 1) (Drawing is a free action)
Weapon Finesse (Ftr 2) (Add Dex mod to atk rolls w/ some weapons)
Two-Weapon Fighting (L3) (Only -2 penalty to attacks with two weapons)
Improved Buckler Defense (L6) (Buckler AC is added even when using 2 weapons)
Combat Reflexes (L9) (Extra AOOs per round)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 134     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 14/7
[B]Skills                        Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff (Cha)                     5    +2          +7
Climb (Str)                     0    +0   (+2)   +0/+2   (Use Rope synergy when using rope)
Diplomacy (Cha)                 11.5 +2    +4    +17     (+2 Sense Motive & +2 Bluff synergy)
Disable Device (Int) (SD cc)    10   +3    +2    +15     (+2 MW tools)
Escape Artist (Dex)             5    +6   (+2)   +11/+13 (+2 when escaping from ropes)
Hide (Dex)                      14   +6    +9    +29     (+4 small, +5 cloak)
Jump (Str)                      5    +0    +4    +14     (+2 halfling, +2 Tumble synergy, +5 boots)
Listen (Wis)                    0    +0    +3    +3      (+2 halfling, +1 thieving helmet)
Move Silently (Dex)             14   +6    +3    +23     (+2 halfling, +1 shoe soles)
Open Lock (Dex) (SD cc)         10   +6    +7    +23     (+5 ring, +2 MW tools)
Perform (Dance) (Cha)           5    +2          +7
Search (Int)                    10   +3   (+5)   +13/+18 (+5 for traps, doors, etc.)
Sense Motive (Wis)              5    +0          +5
Sleight of Hand (Dex)           14   +6  +2(+1)  +22/+23 (+2 Bluff synergy, +1 when picking pockets)
Spot (Wis) (SD cc)              0    +0          +0
Tumble (Dex)                    10   +6    +2    +18     (+2 Jump synergy)
Use Rope (Dex)                  5    +6   (+2)   +11/+13 (+2 Escape Artist synergy when binding)

[B]Equipment:                           Cost   Weight[/B]
+1 Rapier                              2320gp     1lb
+1 Longbow                             2375gp     1lb
Quiver, scabbard (A&E)                   10gp     1lb
 - Arrows x20                             1gp    .5lb
 - +1 Dagger                           2335gp    .5lb

+3 Buckler                             9165gp   2.5lb
+3 Mithral Chainshirt                  9850gp  6.25lb (price -250gp from regional equipment)

Cloak of Elvenkind                     2500gp     1lb (+5 Hide)
Gloves of Dexterity +2                 4000gp     ~lb
Belt of Protection +2                  8000gp     ~lb (As [i]Ring of Protection +2[/i])
Ring of Lockpicking (CA)               4500gp     ~lb (+5 Open Lock, [i]knock[/i] 1/day)
Ring of Sustenance                     2500gp     ~lb (No food or water needed, only 2 hrs of rest)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1             2000gp     ~lb
Goggles of Minute Seeing               1250gp     ~lb (+5 for traps, doors, etc.)
Boots of Striding and Springing        5500gp     ~lb (+10' base movement, +5 Jump)
Ioun Stone (Dusty Rose, +1 AC)         5000gp     ~lb

Explorer's Outfit                         ~gp     ~lb
Thieving Helmet (A&E)                    10gp    .5lb (+1 to Listen)
Shoe soles, silent (A&E)                 10gp    .5lb (+1 to Move Silently)
Finger Blades (A&E)                      20gp     ~lb (+1 to pick pocket attempts)
Signet Ring                               5gp     ~lb

[b]Handy Haversack[/b]                        2000gp     5lb
[b]Main Compartment[/b] (64/80lb)
-Dagger 100x                             200gp    50lb
-Light Mace                                5gp     2lb
-Rope, silk 100'                          20gp    10lb
-Grappling hook, collapsible (A&E)         3gp     2lb
-+1 Arrow of Distance                    167gp     ~lb (Double range increment)
[b]Secondary Compartment[/b] (7.35/20lb)
-Waterskin (full)                          1gp     4lb
-Whetstone                               .02gp     1lb
-Chalk x2                                .02gp     ~lb
-Flint & Steel                             1gp     ~lb
-Vial (Empty)                              1gp     ~lb
-Vial (Empty)                              1gp     ~lb
-Vial (Empty)                              1gp     ~lb
-Signal Whistle                           .8gp    .1lb
-Ink vial                                  8gp     ~lb
-Inkpen                                   .1gp     ~lb
-Parchment (10)                            2gp     ~lb
-Sealing wax                             .03gp   .25lb
-Entertainer's Outfit                      3gp     2lb
[b]Tertiary Compartment[/b] (17.1/20lb)
-Elixer of Hiding                        250gp    .1lb (+10 to Hide for 1 hr)
-Elixer of Sneaking                      250gp    .1lb (+10 to Move Silently for 1 hr)
-CLW Potion x3                           150gp    .3lb
-CMW Potion x2                           600gp    .2lb
-Cat's Grace Potion                      300gp    .1lb
-Protection from Arrows 10/magic Potion  300gp    .1lb
-Softfoot (Alch from CA)                  50gp     1lb (+1 alch bonus to Move Silently for 1 hr)
-Lockslip grease (Alch from CA)           50gp     ~lb (+1 alch bonus to Open Lock for 1 min)

-Bolt Cutters (A&E)                        6gp     5lb
-Glass Cutter (A&E)                        2gp     1lb
-Marbles (A&E)                             2sp     2lb
-Table case, folding (A&E)                 2gp     2lb
-Sparker (A&E)                             2gp     ~lb (10 uses)
-MW Longspoon Thieves' Tools (CA)        150gp     3lb (+2 skill, pick locks etc from 5' away)
-MW Thieves' Tools                       100gp     2lb (+2 to Disable Device and Open Lock)

[B]Total Weight:[/B]18.75lb      [B]Money:[/B] 22gp 8sp 3cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             24.75  49.5   75   150   375

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 2'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 29lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Copper brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Auburn
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Coming soon...
On occasion she will wear her mask, but usually she just ties it around her wrist, ankle, or ponytail.

*Background:*
[sblock]Raena Celeste Everglade was born in Baldur’s Gate to a single mother.  She was very promiscuous with her body and slightly crazy.  She always told Raena that she didn’t have a father (biologically), that she was all woman.  The mother also told her that she wasn’t born in the city but rather in a cottage by a great field and a deep forest, a magical place where it was always springtime, which is why she gave Raena her surname, Everglade.  Raena never knew if her mother actually believed these lies or if she was just trying to raise Raena’s spirits from the bleak existence they shared in the city.  And a bleak existence it was indeed.

The two washed clothes in a tiny, crummy shop, where they also lived.  They eked out a bare existence on extremely little money.  Her mother died soon after Raena turned ten years old.  A group of traveling gypsies happened to be in town, and Raena, having basically nothing left, joined them.

The gypsies, like many of their kind, were entertainers by day and thieves by night.  Raena, a particularly graceful little Halfling, became the lead dancer for the gypsies.  Her talents on stage won them some extra money, and in return they fed her and taught her.  She learned to be a thief and how to live off of the excess of other people.  A clever girl, Raena spent a few years developing a technique to combine her two skills of dancing and thieving into one art, an art she dubbed “shadow dancing”.  Impressed, some of the gypsies asked her to teach them as well.  She did so, and soon Raena had her own troupe of shadow dancers.

Splitting off from the gypsy caravan, she and her troupe returned to the streets of Baldur’s Gate.  They took the gypsies’ message to heart and only stole from the rich.  As they grew in skill, they stole more than they needed and gave some of their wealth to poor families of all races.  Rumors of a group of dancers who stole from the rich and gave to the poor spread quietly across the city, and the urban underprivileged began to have hope again.

One fateful night, one of the troupe’s dancers was caught when sneaking through a Shadow Thief’s room for valuables.  The dancer was tortured until he gave up some information about his affiliations and then was killed.  The leader of the Baldur’s Gate Shadow Thieves took the opportunity to show his iron fist to the people and sent out his formidable army of thugs and rogues to find the troupe and “bring them to justice.”

Seeking refuge from the Shadow Thieves, the shadow dancers went to the houses of the poor that they helped.  For fear of being targeted by the Shadow Thieves as well, the poor folk denied them their sanctuaries.  Enfuriated, Raena told her troupe that they should split up, leave the city, and meet in the forest to formulate a plan.  They did.  Raena expertly avoided all the Shadow Thieves on her way out of Baldur’s Gate, thanks, especially, to her shadow dancing skills.

When she reached the forest meeting place, nobody was there.  She waited for three days, nobody came.  Bitterly blaming the poor for the deaths her friends, Raena stalked off into the woods.  In a small hamlet she found, she paid a retired warrior named Ethos to train her in the ways of fighting.  Ethos grew to have an odd, father-like affection for the surly Halfling girl.  At the end of her training, he gave her a rapier, her weapon of choice, that he had found in his adventuring days.  It wasn’t the most powerful sword ever created, but she appreciated the spontaneous gift enormously.  She named the blade “Etholan,” (Blade of Ethos) in his honor.  She lived in the hamlet until the warrior died of old age, about 5 years.  She practiced her dancing for the villagers and her thieving with some tools she brought for just that purpose.  When he died, she cried, and her once benevolent, generous heart hardened more.  She left the hamlet.

Angry once again, Raena returned to Baldur’s Gate for one purpose: vengeance.  She learned of the God of Thieves, Mask, and learned also that the leader of the Shadow Thieves had apparently done something to displease that god.  Praying for the first time in her life, she asked Mask to help her slay the man.  She tracked him down.  Confident that she now surpassed him in skill, she snuck up to him and stole his dagger right from its sheath on his hip.  He didn’t notice.  He did notice when the dagger entered his back, immediately piercing his heart and instantly killing him.  The magic dagger she named “Vengeance” then and there.  Stealing the black cloth handkerchief from his pocket, she cut two holes in it and wrapped it around her face, in reverence to her newfound god.  She left the city with the mask on and never returned.

With nothing more to lose and wanting to lose nothing more, Raena became dispassionate and intentionally avoided making emotional contact with others.  Deep down, under several layers of thick, hardened wood, her good heart still beat, but it hardly showed.

She traveled east because she felt like it, and for no other reason than that.  In her journeys she began to her a faint call at night.  As she moved farther east, the voice grew louder but not clearer.  Yet she could tell that the voice was beckoning her.  Usually untrusting of such things, Raena decided, on a whim, to heed the call.  She has ended up in a hamlet not unlike the one where she trained to fight.  The beckoning feeling is gone from it, but the voice has grown strong.  Now Raena waits patiently and unexcitedly for the appearance of her summoner.[/sblock]


*Peter*
Shadow, Medium Undead (Incorporeal)
Hit Dice:	        3d12 (27 hp)
Initiative:	        +2
Speed:	                Fly 40 ft. (good)
Armor Class:	        13 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 11
BAB/Grapple:	        +1/--
Attack:	                Incorporeal touch +3 melee (1d6 Str)
Full Attack:	        Incorporeal touch +3 melee (1d6 Str)
Space/Reach:	        5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks:	Strength damage 
Special Qualities:	Darkvision 60 ft., incorporeal traits, undead traits 
Saves:	                Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +4 
Abilities:	        Str --, Dex 14, Con --,Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 13 
Skills:	                Hide +8*, Listen +7, Search +4, Spot +7 
Feats:	                Alertness, Dodge 
Alignment:	        True Neutral

Peter is 5 feet tall and is weightless.

*Shadow Companion:* Peter can communicate intelligibly with Raena.  Peter cannot be turned or rebuked.
*Strength Damage (Su):* The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.
*Skills:* Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks.

*Peter can be difficult to see in dark or gloomy areas but stands out starkly in brightly illuminated places.  A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a -4 penalty on Hide checks.

Undead Type: Undead are once-living creatures animated by spiritual or supernatural forces.
[sblock]Traits: An undead creature possesses the following traits (unless otherwise noted in a creature’s entry).
-Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
-Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
-Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
-Cannot heal damage on its own if it has no Intelligence score, although it can be healed. Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. The fast healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
-Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
-Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
-Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
-Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
-Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.[/sblock]
Incorporeal Subtype:
[sblock]An incorporeal creature has no physical body.  It can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons or creatures that strike as magic weapons, and spells, spell-like abilities, or supernatural abilities. It is immune to all nonmagical attack forms. Even when hit by spells or magic weapons, it has a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source (except for positive energy, negative energy, force effects such as magic missile, or attacks made with ghost touch weapons). Although it is not a magical attack, holy water can affect incorporeal undead, but a hit with holy water has a 50% chance of not affecting an incorporeal creature.
An incorporeal creature has no natural armor bonus but has a deflection bonus equal to its Charisma bonus (always at least +1, even if the creature’s Charisma score does not normally provide a bonus). 
An incorporeal creature can enter or pass through solid objects, but must remain adjacent to the object’s exterior, and so cannot pass entirely through an object whose space is larger than its own. It can sense the presence of creatures or objects within a square adjacent to its current location, but enemies have total concealment (50% miss chance) from an incorporeal creature that is inside an object. In order to see farther from the object it is in and attack normally, the incorporeal creature must emerge. An incorporeal creature inside an object has total cover, but when it attacks a creature outside the object it only has cover, so a creature outside with a readied action could strike at it as it attacks. An incorporeal creature cannot pass through a force effect.
An incorporeal creature’s attacks pass through (ignore) natural armor, armor, and shields, although deflection bonuses and force effects (such as mage armor) work normally against it. Incorporeal creatures pass through and operate in water as easily as they do in air. Incorporeal creatures cannot fall or take falling damage. Incorporeal creatures cannot make trip or grapple attacks, nor can they be tripped or grappled. In fact, they cannot take any physical action that would move or manipulate an opponent or its equipment, nor are they subject to such actions. Incorporeal creatures have no weight and do not set off traps that are triggered by weight.
An incorporeal creature moves silently and cannot be heard with Listen checks if it doesn’t wish to be. It has no Strength score, so its Dexterity modifier applies to both its melee attacks and its ranged attacks. Nonvisual senses, such as scent and blindsight, are either ineffective or only partly effective with regard to incorporeal creatures. Incorporeal creatures have an innate sense of direction and can move at full speed even when they cannot see.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B]  Brak Blackfist
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter7/Dwarven Defender 4
[B]Race:[/B]  Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 17 (21) +5   [B]Level:[/B] 11       [B]XP:[/B] 55,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1        [B]BAB:[/B] +11/+6/+1  [B]HP:[/B] 7d10+4d12+44+3=138
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +2        [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B]  9 -1        [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1        [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10    +4    +1    +0    +1    +3    29
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  5+4    +4  +2    +15
[B]Ref:[/B]                   2+1    +2  +2     +7
[B]Will:[/B]                  +4 2/3 -1  +2     +5 2/3

[b]Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP  Weight  Cost[/b]
Full Plate +2, Light Fort  +10    +1     -5   50lb   10,650gp
Heavy Steel Shield +2       +4    -      -1   15lb    4,180gp

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +2 Thundering  +20/+15/+10  1d10+13  19-20/x3             8lb   18,330gp     
Masterwork Warhammer          +17/+12/+7    1d8+5     x3       -         5lb   312gp
MW Heavy Crossbow             +12           1d10     19-20/x2  120ft     8lb   350gp
- 20 bolts                                                               1lb     2gp            

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] AC Bonus +2, Defensive Stance 2/day (9 rounds, +2 Str, +4 Con, +2 Bonus on saves, +4 dodge bonus to AC), Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense +1, Darkvision 60', Stonecutting, +4 against Bull Rush, +2 against poison, +2 against spell/spell-like effects, +4 dodge against giant-type monsters, +2 Appraise on stone or metal, +2 Craft related to stone or metal

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge, Endurance, Toughness, Weapon Focus (Waraxe), Weapon Spec (Waraxe), Cleave, Power Attack,  Improved Critical (Dwarvish Waraxe)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] -  42     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 14
[B]Skills          Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb               Str   7     +5   -6     +4 
Craft (Armor)       Int   6     +1          +7
Craft (Weapon)      Int   8     +1         +10
Intimidate          Cha   3     -1          +2
Jump                Str   7     +5   -6     +6
Listen              Wis   4     -1          +3
Sense Motive        Wis   3     -1          +2
Spot                Wis   4     -1          +3
       
[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Belt of Giant Strength(+4)   16,000gp  1lb
Traveler's Outfit          -gp         -lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp         2lb
Pouch belt                 1gp        .5lb    
Waterskin                  1gp         4lb
Winter Blanket             5sp         3lb
Potion of Cure Sers Wds(6) 3750gp     .6lb
Potion of Remove Disease   750gp      .1lb
Potion of Enlarge Person   250gp      .1lb
Potion of Remove Fear (3)  150gp      .3lb
Cloak of Resistance +2     4000gp      1lb
Bag of Holding             2500gp     15lb
Ring of Protection +1      2000gp      1lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2000gp      1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 115.9lb               [B]Money:[/B] 872gp 5 sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            153   306    460   920

[B]Age:[/B] 120 years
[B]Height:[/B] 4'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Stone Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Black with white streaks
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown

[b]Background[/b]: Brak Blackfist was an adventurer who toiled long for the Shield Dwarves, eventually becoming one of the Kingdom's mighty protectors. However, though he thought he would be happy just guarding the tunnels and slaying the occasional Orc, it seems his deity Moradin has other plans for him. Not the wisest of dwarves, he lets the Great Dwarf of them all decide on the purpose of his life. He just knows he's good with an axe. 

His armor was fashioned for him by the dwarves for bravery against a drow insurgents. He beat back the vile elves with his warhammer after his axe broke, and was given the armor and shield as a reward. The shield bears the sign of his house; the blackfist, as a reward for his stalwart defense of his mountain kingdom. 

[b]Description[/b]: Brak is happy-go-lucky and quite devout, believing his good fortune is due to Moradin's fortune upon him. He is dressed in a suit of black plate armor which he has shone and refurbished, knowing that the day will come when he is called out of the Dwarven Kingdoms to roam the Realms and seek adventure. His beard is scraggly and slightly unkempt, and he wishes his wife Martha had done a better job trimming it.
```


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

*Hareka*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Hareka
[B]Class:[/B] Sorcerer 5/Frost Mage 5
[B]Race:[/B] Magic Blooded Star Elf White Dragonspawn (Monstrous Humanoid, Cold)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] The Seldarine

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 55100
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 61 (10d4+30)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/--
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 28 +9 (16p.)    [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

       [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +10   +1    28
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 25

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3    +3    +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3    +3    +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      8    +0    +3    +11

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Claw                      +4     1d4-1         20x2
Bite                      +4     1d4-1         20x2
Adamantine Dagger         +5     1d4-1      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Aglarondon, Elven, Common, Draconic

[B]Star Elf Abilities:[/B] +2 charisma, -2 constitution, Immunity to magic sleep spells and
effects, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells and effects,
low-light vision, otherworldly touch, extraplanar, +2 racial bonus on listen, search
and spot checks, automatic search.

[B]Magic Blooded Abilities:[/b] +2 charisma, -2 wisdom, low-light vision, +2 racial bonus
on knowledge (arcana) and spellcraft, spell-like abilities: 1/day – detect magic,
nystul’s magical aura, nystul’s undetectable aura, read magic, +0 level adjustment.
(Dragon Magazine #306)

[B]White Dragonspawn Abilities:[/B] +2 dexterity, +2 constitution, Cold Subtype,
low-light vision, darkvision 30’, +7 natural armor bonus, fly 60’ (average), bite and
2 claws (1d4), breath weapon 2d6 cold damage 30’ cone (2d4 rounds), death
throes 1d6 cold, spellcasting (+1 sorcerer). (Dragonlance Campaign Setting)

[B]Sorcerer Abilities:[/b] sorcerer spellcasting, eschew materials, bonus metamagic
feat, spell merging.

[B]Frost Mage Abilities:[/b] spellcasting, natural armor increase +2, resistance to
cold 10, gain knowledge (conjure ice beast I, conjure ice beast II), piercing
cold (special).

[B]Feats & Flaws:[/B] Eschew Materials (sorcerer 1, lvl 1), Snowcasting (lvl 1),
Frozen Magic (lvl 3), Empower Spell (lvl 5), Energy Substitution (cold) (lvl 6),
Piercing Cold (frost mage 4, lvl 9), Extra Spell* (lvl 9)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48+20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Spellcraft                 13   +1    +2    +16
Concentration              13   +3          +16
Knowledge (arcana)         8    +1    +2    +11
Bluff                      7    +9    +3    +19
Intimidate                 6    +9    +5    +20
Diplomacy                  5    +9    +5    +19
Use Magic Device           12   +9          +21

[B]Spellcasting:    DC:[/b] 19 + spell lvl  [b]Caster Level:[/B] 11
0th level (6/day) – [i]Detect Magic, Read Magic, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, No-Light, Light, Mending, Message, Open/Close[/i]
1st level (9/day) – [i]Lesser Orb of Acid, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Charm Person, Grease, Conjure Ice Beast I[/i]
2nd level (8/day) – [i]Scorching Ray, Glitterdust, Protection from Arrows, Mirror Image, Alter Self, Conjure Ice Beast II[/i]
3rd level (8/day) – [i]Scintillating Sphere, Protection from Elements, Blindsight, Slow, Greater Magic Weapon[/i]
4th level (8/day) – [i]Enervation, Lower Spell Resistance, Evard’s Black Tentacles, Dimensional Anchor, Greater Invisibility*[/i]
5th level (6/day) – [i]Wall of Force, Firebrand, Cloudkill[/i]
6th level (4/day) – [i]Greater Dispel Magic, Disintegrate[/i]

[B]Equipment:                        Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Twilight Mithril Shirt       5100gp   10lb
Circlet of Persuasion           4500gp    0lb
Bracers of Natural Armor +1     2000gp    1lb
Cloak of Resistance +3          9000gp    1lb
Vest of Health +2               4000gp    0lb
Gloves of Dexterity +2          4000gp    0lb
Torc of Charisma +4            16000gp    0lb
Ring of Protection +1           2000gp    0lb
Ring of Feather Falling         2200gp    0lb
Adamantine Dagger               3002gp    1lb

Heward’s Handy Haversack        2000gp    5lb
-Lesser Transdimensional MM Rod 3000gp    5lb
-Lesser Fell Weaken MM Rod      3000gp    5lb
-Wand of K’s Skittish Nerves     750gp    1oz
-Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 2   1500gp    2oz
-Wand of Lesser Vigor, 2        1500gp    2oz

[B]Total Weight:[/B]18lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2448gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            26    53    80   160   400

[B]Age:[/B] 136
[B]Height:[/B] 6'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 215lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver-White
[B]Scales:[/B] Glittering White
```

*Appearance:*  Silver-white hair cascades like water frozen in the barest of winters from atop Hareka’s sleek head, two slender ridges of bone crease either side of his head above the ears and run together down into a single segmented spine ridge.  What may have once been an elf with sharp ears and fine features is now an icy replica, tiny scales of ice glitter along his entire form.  The edge grin which splits his lower face is marked with a set of razor-sharp teeth.  A glittering shirt of mithril drapes over the icy scales, lines of frost set in upon the fine metal.  Around his neck a thick torc of platinum adorned with frosted white sapphires glitters and reflects an unseen light.

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 29, 2005)

```
[FONT=Courier New]Name:      Nick DeLozier
Class:     Wizard 11 (Necromancy Specialist [Illusion, Abjuration])
Race:      Human
Size:      Medium
Gender:    Male
Alignment: CG
Deity:     Mystara

Str: 10  0 (2p.)     Level: 11       XP: 55100
Dex: 12 +1 (2p.)     BAB: +5         HP: 67 (11d4+30)
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)    Grapple: +5     Dmg Red: --/--
Int: 22 +6 (10p.)    Speed: 30'      Spell Res: --
Wis: 14 +2 (6p.)     Init: +5        Spell Save: --
Cha: 10  0 (4p.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                (Mage) (Force)
           Base  Armor  Shield   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor: 10   +0   (+4)     +2     +1           2     1     20
Touch: 11   Flatfooted: 19

       Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:    3    +3    +3     +9
Ref:     3    +1    +3     +7
Will:    8    +2    +3    +13

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
+1 frost Lt. Crossbow     +7     1d8+1+d6      20x2
Dagger                    +5     1d4        19-20x2

Languages: Dwarven, Goblin, Orc

Feats: Improved Initiative, Combat Casting, Point Blank Shot,
Spell Focus: Necromancy, (Summon familiar, Scribe Scroll)

Skill Points: 60+24       Max Ranks: 14/7  
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Spellcraft                 14   +6          +20
Concentration              14   +3          +17
Knowledge (arcana)         14   +6          +20
Spot                        4   +2   +2/+5  + 8
Listen                      4   +2    +2    + 8
Move Silently               4   +1          + 5
Ride                        4   +1          + 5
Hide                        4   +1          + 5
Craft (Winemaking)          2   +6          + 8

Spellcasting DC: 16 + spell lvl (18 on Necromancy) Caster Level: 11
(6/7/7/6/5/4/3)
All cantrips			
Level 1
Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Color Spray, Grease, Mage Armor, Magic
Missile, Shocking Grasp, Magic Weapon, Ray/Enfeeble, Sum. Monster I 

Level 2
Bull's Strength, Ever Scent, Blind/Deafness, Ghoul Touch, 
Acid Arrow, Spectral Hand, Web 

Level 3
Fireball, Fly, Haste, Armor of Undead, Invis Sphere, 
Lightning Bolt, Vampiric Touch

Level 4
Bestow Curse, Improved Invisibility, Dimension Door, Enervation 

Level 5
Nethergaze, Kiss of the Vampire, Permanency, Grimwald's Graymantle 

Level 6
Summon Monster VI, Eyebite

Typical Memorized Spells:
Detect Magic, Read Magic, Flare, Light, Mage Hand, Message
Burning Hands, Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missile(2), Ray/Enfeeble, Sum. Monster I
Bull's Strength (3), Blind/Deafness, Acid Arrow, Spectral Hand, Web 
Fireball, Fly, Haste, Armor of Undead, Invis Sphere, Lightning Bolt
Bestow Curse, Improved Invisibility, Dimension Door, Enervation (2)
Nethergaze, Kiss of the Vampire, Permanency, Grimwald's Graymantle
Summon Monster VI (2), Eyebite

Equipment:                        Cost  Weight
+1 frost L. Crossbow           8,000gp    4lb
Dagger                             2gp    1lb
Headband of Intellect (+4)    16,000gp 
Cloak of Resistance (+3)       9,000gp
Potion of CSW                    750gp
Wand of Magic Missiles (5th)   3,750gp
Scroll - Phantom Steed           375gp
+2 Amulet Nat. Armor w/ spikes 8,000gp
Gloves DX +2                   4,000gp
Force Shield ring              8,500gp
Ring/Prot +1                   2,000gp
spell component pouch              5gp    2lb
heward's handy haversack       2,000gp    5lb
- Rope of Climbing             3,000gp    5lb
- bedroll                          1sp    5lb
- blanket                          5sp    3lb
- candle x10                       1sp    -lb
- canvas (sq. yd)                  1sp    1lb
- case                             1gp  0.5lb
- chain                           30gp    2lb
- chalk                            1cp    -lb
- flint and steel                  1gp    -lb
- ink                              8gp    -lb
- lantern, bullseye               12gp    3lb
- lantern, hooded                  7gp    2lb
- mirror, small steel             10gp  0.5lb
- oil x10                          1gp   10lb
- parchment x10                    2gp    -lb
- rations x10                     10gp   10lb                    
- sealing wax                      1gp    1lb
- soap                             5sp    1lb
- tent                            10gp   20lb
- waterskin x10                   10gp   40lb
- everburning torch              110gp    1lb
- tindertwig x10                  10gp    -lb
- sunrod                           2gp    1lb
- masterwork calligraphy tools    55gp    5lb
- scholar's outfit                 5gp    6lb
- traveler's outfit                1gp    5lb
- mug                              4cp    1lb
- spellbook                       15gp    3lb

Total Weight: 12lb.      Money: 315gp

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:             26    53    80    80   400

Age: 23
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 170lb
Eyes: Brown 
Hair: Brown          

Born to a small grape-growing family in a rural community, Nick showed
an aptitude for magic at an early age.  A kindly old mage agreed to
take him in as an apprentice and he left for his new master's isolated
tower within the fortnight.  Little did his family know that the
wizard's focus was the study of necromancy.  In his naivete, Nick
allowed himself to be gradually led down the path of darkness. 
Although not inherently evil, the end result was that Nick did not
possess the normal aversion to the dead and developed an unnatural
interest in the transition from life to death.

“Mousebane” the owl
Size/Type: Tiny Animal 
Hit Dice: 11d8 (68 hp) (more than Nick!)
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average) 
Armor Class: 23 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +8 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-11 
Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4-3) 
Full Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4-3) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, spell resistance 16 
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +16, Move Silently +17, Spot +8* 
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse

Alertness (Ex)
While a familiar is within arm’s reach, the master gains the Alertness feat. 

Improved Evasion (Ex)
When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw
for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful
saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails. 

Share Spells
At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like
ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar
must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit. 

If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it
stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and
will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master
before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell
with a target of "You" on his familiar (as a touch range spell)
instead of on himself. 

A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally
do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast). 

Empathic Link (Su)
The master has an empathic link with his familiar out to a distance of
up to 1 mile. The master cannot see through the familiar’s eyes, but
they can communicate empathically. Because of the limited nature of the
link, only general emotional content can be communicated. 

Because of this empathic link, the master has the same connection to an
item or place that his familiar does. 

Deliver Touch Spells (Su)
If the master is 3rd level or higher, a familiar can deliver touch
spells for him. If the master and the familiar are in contact at the
time the master casts a touch spell, he can designate his familiar as
the "toucher." The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as
the master could. As usual, if the master casts another spell before
the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates. 

Speak with Master (Ex)
If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can
communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other
creatures do not understand the communication without magical help. 

Speak with Animals of Its Kind (Ex)
If the master is 7th level or higher, a familiar can communicate with
birds. Such communication is limited by the intelligence of the
conversing creatures. 

Spell Resistance (Ex)
If the master is 11th level or higher, a familiar gains spell
resistance equal to the master’s level + 5. To affect the familiar with
a spell, another spellcaster must get a result on a caster level check
(1d20 + caster level) that equals or exceeds the familiar’s spell
resistance. [/FONT]
```


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 30, 2005)

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Apr 30, 2005)

Alright, now that everybody has posted here (finally), we can officially use this as the OOC thread.

*Wampus:* Perhaps you didn't understand.  Or you didn't read.  Or something.  But take another look at my first post in this thread.  The idea is to have the first 7 posts be the characters.  So, if you would, move your character up one by editing your post.  I think I'm being clear in my meaning, ask if you don't understand.

Also, if you type [ code ] YOUR TEXT HERE [ /code ]  (w/o the spaces between the brackets, of course) then all your spacing will be preserved.


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 2, 2005)

Should be good to go.


----------



## Lefferts (May 15, 2005)

I will be away from my computer Mon, Tues, and possibly Wed of this week. Can't wait to see what the dragon said when I get back.


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2005)

I have dubbed thee, great red dragon foe, Mel!


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 18, 2005)

Heh, I know.  I keep forgetting the stupid thing's name and I have to go into my notes and Copy-paste it.  But!  A silver dragon wouldn't call its greatest rival and archnemesis 'Mel'.  Flavor, my friend, flavor!


----------



## WampusCat43 (May 20, 2005)

I just wanted everybody to know, since they don't know me, that Nick's actions are just him, not me.  I'm not (and he's not) a pain in the a** normally.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (May 20, 2005)

Heh, I know.  I was just thinking that.  I like it though.  It has given me some ideas.  (Don't worry... too much.     It was inspirational, as opposed to "I hate this Wampus guy so I'm gonna destroy his character")  Role playing = good.

It is a role playing game, after all.

All's well.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

Rae, is it possible to get an idea of where Thamanton (the village we're currently in) is in Faerun? I.e. is it easier for the party to travel by water, across land, etc. (I had assumed that Penthar flew most of the way, with stops @ random villages in between, but that's not going to be practical for the return trip  )


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jun 26, 2005)

Thamanton is located in Cormyr just north west of the Hermit's Woods (a patch of forest south of the King's Forest).  Depending on how the group wants to travel (and where, even) sea would probably be best, to Aglarond for a possible brief sojourn and time for Penthar to report in, then more sea travel through Thesk and Impiltur waters, land in The Great Dale, and travel by land (or air, in Penthar's case) to Narfell.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

Perfect! In the back of my head, I was thinking that, being true to Penthar's character, he would want to report his findings back to his commanders, to have the Aglarondan Army prepared for a possible invasion. Wasn't sure it was really feasible. Now, he only has to convince the party...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, it is certainly a lot easier to weave this story when I have complete control of the character...  I would like to express a worry... a doubt... a fear... that this is going nowhere.  Perhaps the lacking is on my side, as the DM?  I've only DMed a PbP once, and it was far smaller in scale than this is endeavor.  Do I need to focus on something else?  Perhaps a bit of combat to spice things up?  Because I notice an intense... lack of interest?  Or is it just a lack of "knowing what I want you to do"?  I know we spent a nice long time making these characters, and don't doubt that I plan on combat in the future.  I just hoped that we could start off with a bit of... non-combat.  Anyway, it doesn't much matter to me, fun-ness is to be had here, I just know it.  I humbly request input from my players on what I can do better, to make this more fun.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2005)

I think what may be in order is that sometimes you need to gloss over parts, always waiting for the players to post their actions, posting a little bit, and waiting some more takes too long.  In PbP, it should come off more as a story, so assuming actions and keeping the flow of the story going is alot more important that being nit picky over players actions (particularly when it's not combat).

Sometimes that means posting a long post which glosses over traveling, negligable interactions and exchanges, and relatively easy combat even (CR's which would not even be a challenge).


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm going to drop out. Sorry, I'm just too busy. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2005)

Forst off, let me say that I really like my character here (he is one of my favorite characters I've created for PbP), so I would love for the game to continue...

Ferrix has a point on narration, especially since this game is a lot more narrative-driven than most of my other games. I like it a lot, put if the other players don't (or are playing characters who don't like to speak), then it tends to cause huge lags of time where nothing happens.

I think that there a few general issues that may be or have been hampering the game:
1) The issue of travel. It might have been easier if it were glossed over in a DM narration post. I only say this because: if we really didn't handle in-game how we all got to Thamanton, and we didn't really handle in-game where Thamanton is in Faerun, then handling how we traveled from there to Narfell is equally awkward. While I loved how it ended up (pretty clever with the bags of holding), it felt weird beforehand. How was I supposed to suggest how Penthar would get from Thamanton to Aglarond when I wasn;t even sure how Penthar got from Aglarond to Thamanton to begin with?
2) The issue of posting frequency. There's a few players here who post a lot, and a few players who post barely at all. And that always makes for a tough game, because those that post too often don't want to be overshadowing, and since those that post too few don't post, the game can "lurch" and "stall" (for lack of better terms) at key points. Like when we first arrived at Aglarond.

Dunno... I'm just throwing out some off-the-cuff observations. All-in-all, I like the campaign, and would love to help fix it so it continues forward.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, silentspace.

I liked the narrative-ness, I especially appreciate Harvey's fair amount of contribution (the one post in the tavern, asking each person about themselves, that was good, though it didn't get much response).  The other games I've played on these boards have been... not very "roleplay-ish" if you know what I mean.  It's been "Okay, you go to the next level of the tomb and get attacked by this monster.  Okay you go to the next level and get attacked by that monster."  Not entirely satisfying.  Combat is good, combat is necessary, combat is fun! but I haven't gotten too much roleplaying here on Enworld.  And I was in a campaign where the DM fell through and that blew.  (Ferrix was with me!)  So I will do my best not to let this one fall through.

For my part, I will attempt to move things along when it seems that nobody has anything to say (and even before that point, if that makes sense).  And expect combat soon.  I was planning on it, anyway, but expect it.

Oh, and why we're roleplaying the traveling _to _Aglarond but not _from _it? It's because the group wasn't together yet and I wanted to start them off in the same place.  Perhaps a bit too... deus ex machina... but I don't care.  It worked, we're together, and soon some action will come our way, I guarantee it.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Now that's how you move a story along


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm enjoying it very much, btw.  For me, it's a combination of being buried at work and being summer - when I get done with the former, all I want to do is relax on the porch.  But I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 18, 2005)

My posting will be spotty at best over the next week.  I'm going on various vacations to varying places around the country and will have accordingly flaky access to the internet.  Not to mention I won't have my books.  I suggest you get what you need here in Velprintalar, they have just about everything, Penthar will need to report in.  I'll make another big post on Tuesday (tomorrow) based on everybody's input, and then I'm off to a wedding and stuff, so don't expect me to pull anything like I did earlier.  Fear not, brave adventurers, your time is nearly at hand...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 18, 2005)

This all sounds great! Oh, and don't worry about the flaky internet... I will probably be hitting the same wall in a month (with moving)...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

*laughs evilly*

No really, when I read the update for my actions, that's exactly what I did... bwahaha!  Oh wow that was fun, never really had that experience before.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 27, 2005)

Ha!  Don't expect all your combat to be _that_ easy.  But yeah, it's fun to use a little... god awesome power every once in a while.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry for the crazy down-time, but RL has been insane, and together with computer problems, it hasn't been the easiest of weeks. I humbly beg apologies for my recent absence.

But things are looking better now (or at least, there is light at the end of the tunnel!) 

OK, now that my groveling is out of the way, time to update the IC thread!

EDIT: OMG, a LOT has happened! I have started updating, but there is a lot to cover. Forgive me, all, if my post is a bit long...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 31, 2005)

Harvey, the gate rings aren't actually finger-sized rings.  They're "two large golden rings, about as big as necklace."  So, for the sake of accuracy and to avoid confusion, go back and edit your post or something.  It would be fine to slip it on your wrist or something.

Also, I have 1 vote for the forest path, no votes for anything else.  It's up to you guys to make the decision, and to do a little RPing while your at it?  Whatever.  But if nobody responds soon, I'll just assume the forest path and push the story along again.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Harvey, the gate rings aren't actually finger-sized rings.  They're "two large golden rings, about as big as necklace."  So, for the sake of accuracy and to avoid confusion, go back and edit your post or something.  It would be fine to slip it on your wrist or something.




OK, will do...


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm really sorry guys, it's been a while.  RL is catching up to me.  I just can't do this anymore.

Just kidding!  But half of that is true.  RL _is_ looming over my shoulder right now.  Come the weekend, I'll have some down time to invest in writing something meaningful for you.  And my other game, for that matter.  So I hope you can be patient with me.  Thanks.

Saturday!  I promise!


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2005)

Whew. Scared me. ;P


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 18, 2005)

Harvey has until tomorrow at 8 to respond, then I'm NPCing him.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 19, 2005)

Krug:  =P  I was really hoping I was being clear about it all... with my shoddy map and such.  So to answer your question, yes, S2 and J4 are right next to you.

All: In case you're curious, the 'S' and the 'J' in the codenames are mainly for my purposes, but for you, the S's are male and the J's are female.

Also: This is a lot to process, so I will definitely make some mistakes.  If you catch any, feel free to ask/inform/curse me.

And another thing: if you want to, you can use Invisible Castle to roll your own rolls.  I have a die right sitting next to my computer, and it's far easier for me to just roll it than go on IC and record every stinkin' roll I make.  And I'm _allowed_ to fudge rolls if I want.     So if you want, go ahead and roll your own rolls, otherwise I'll do them.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 19, 2005)

FYI: I saw something in the Talking the Talk forum about Harvey having computer problems.


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

Mistakes are fine, as long as the game's fun, which it is. So I'll be hacking away at those barbies!


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 19, 2005)

Ferrix: Maybe I'm missing something, but how does Hareka have 4 6th level spells at Caster Level 11?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but he shouldn't have any 6th level spells at all, and only 4 5th levels.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 19, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Ferrix: Maybe I'm missing something, but how does Hareka have 4 6th level spells at Caster Level 11?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but he shouldn't have any 6th level spells at all, and only 4 5th levels.




We were using Thanee's alternate sorcerer, as brought up in an e-mail to you and the original OOC thread.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh yeah!  I completely forgot about that.  Okay, it's all good then.  =P


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry about all this waiting, folks.  I hope you had a great labor day weekend, I know I did.  I think things should be back to normal now.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2005)

From what I could tell there was only ring in the resulting "loot" and Hareka snagged it.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Oct 4, 2005)

Ferrix is correct, there is but one ring, found on the finger of the leader.


----------

